# Mechanized mayhem in metal  ....... Calgary Alberta



## Gearhead88 (Jan 9, 2022)

I coulda sworn I already did an intro ,  last month , now I can't seem to find it.

I've been a metal working enthusiast for a very long time .

Motorcycle nut , since I was a teenager

Mechanic since high school

To stay entertained I have an interest in ...........

Engines & related machining .

When necessary  I design & build tools & fixtures to accommodate engine repair & rebuilding .

If I need to , I do my own  fabrication


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Peterborough Ont.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome. You'll enjoy this forum


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary. I'm on the fabrication side of the hobby.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome!


----------

